# Một số tiêu chí lựa chọn máy tập cơ bụng mà mọi người đều quan tâm



## thanhnam (30/3/18)

​
*Loại máy tập cơ bụng*
Hiện nay có nhiều kiểu dáng và mẫu mã máy tập cơ bụng khác nhau, nhưng phổ biến nhất gồm hai loại sau:

Máy tập cơ bụng đa năng: còn có tên gọi là máy tập thể dục đa năng, đây là loại máy tập cơ bụng cho phép bạn tập với nhiều động tác khác nhau, hỗ trợ tập luyện nhiều cơ quan trong cơ thể chứ không chỉ có phần bụng


​

Máy tập cơ bụng bánh xe: là loại máy tập cơ bụng đơn giản hơn, động tác chủ yếu của loại máy này là di chuyển theo bánh xe để giãn-gập cơ bụng.


​
*Giá thành*
Máy tập cơ bụng có mức giá đa dạng để bạn có thể lựa chọn. Với máy tập bánh xe thì giá có thể chỉ 2-3 trăm nghìn đồng. Còn với máy tập năng thì giá dao động từ hơn 1 triệu đến vài chục triệu đồng.
Máy tập cơ bụng là thiết bị không phải thiết yếu trong gia đình, vì vậy mà chi cho nó bao nhiêu tiền phụ thuộc nhiều vào khả năng chi trả của mỗi người.

*Chất liệu*
Máy tập cơ bụng là thiết bị sẽ cùng chúng ta vận động hàng ngày, vì vậy mà chất liệu của nó rất quan trọng. Nếu bạn lựa chọn một chiếc máy giá rẻ thì có thể nó sẽ hỏng chỉ sau vài tháng, thậm chí vài tuần sử dụng. Loại chất liệu làm khung đối với máy tập cơ bụng đa năng phổ biến nhất hiện nay là thép không gỉ, loại chất liệu này vừa rẻ lại vừa cho độ bền tốt.

*Nhu cầu*
Cần thiết nên xem xét nhu cầu, độ tuổi của bạn là gì trước khi lựa chọn máy tập cơ bụng. Mặc dù đa số các dòng máy tập cơ bụng đều sản xuất với mục tiêu phục vụ nhiều đối tượng tập luyện khác nhau, nhưng đa số chúng đều có giới hạn độ tuổi và cân nặng của người tập.
Ngoài ra, có một số loại máy tập bụng dành riêng cho người già, phụ nữ, trẻ em, bạn cần cân nhắc mua loại phù hợp nhất với nhu cầu.

*Chức năng*
Máy tập cơ bụng cơ bản phải có chức năng điều chỉnh độ nặng, khoảng cách nhằm phục vụ người tập khỏe, yếu, cao, thấp khác nhau. Thêm vào đó, các chức năng phục cho tập tay, chân, ngực, bụng, vai cũng quan trọng không kém. Máy tập cơ bụng càng tập được nhiều chức năng thì giá thành sẽ lại càng cao hơn.

*Kích thước*
Lựa chọn máy tập cơ bụng không phù hợp với diện tích phòng tập cũng làm một trong những sai lầm mà người mua lần đầu hay mắc phải. Rõ ràng, nếu phòng tập của gia đình có kích thước vừa phải, hoặc đã đặt nhiều vật dụng khác, thì bạn cũng chỉ nên mua một chiếc máy tập bụng kích thước hợp lý.

*Thương hiệu, xuất xứ*
Máy tập cơ bụng hiện nay có rất nhiều loại thương hiệu khác nhau trên thị trường, xuất xứ chủ yếu là từ Việt Nam hoặc Trung Quốc. Dưới đây, hãy cùng điểm qua một số thương hiệu nổi tiếng nhất.

Nguồn: muasamthongthai


----------

